# Recovering deer



## turkeyt

What is the law or regulation on recovering a deer that goes onto an adjoining property?


----------



## huntindoggie22

Must have permission from the landowner to track or retrieve the deer on their property.


----------



## Shad Rap

License, tag, written permission?


----------



## Lundy

You can not trespass on any private property without permission, hunting fishing, hiking, doesn't matter the circumstance, permission required.


----------



## turkeyt

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sherman51

if the owner doesn't give you written permission you can contact the dnr and see if they will talk to the land owner and see if they can get you permission to retrieve the deer.
sherman


----------



## bobk

I'm always shocked at how many think it's ok to trespass because they are tracking a deer. It's still not a justified reason to break the law.


----------



## garhtr

I'm certainly not telling anyone to do it but I wouldn't object to someone coming on my property to recover a deer, I would even help them find it and drag it back to their vehicle . I would think not wasting the animal or allowing it to suffer would be the most important thing and I'm betting most landowners feel the same way. Technical ---against the law but as a hunter I'm probably going to get my deer and I'll man up and deal with the consequences -- to each his own.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## bobk

I have helped track, gut and drag deer that came on my property. The key is the guys ASK me before stepping on my property. I have dealt with the flip side many times over the years with finding guys on my property claiming the deer ran on to my property. How do I really know they didn't shoot it on my place? I will never let another person get away with it if caught. Personally I'm tired of the disrespect for my property. Ask me and I'll help any hunter with their deer but sneak in my hard earned payed for property and I'm prosecuting you. Cut down trees, stands on the line facing toward my property and tearing down the property line markers has made me bitter to law breakers. Pretty sad that people act this way.


----------



## Roscoe

garhtr said:


> I'm certainly not telling anyone to do it but I wouldn't object to someone coming on my property to recover a deer, I would even help them find it and drag it back to their vehicle . I would think not wasting the animal or allowing it to suffer would be the most important thing and I'm betting most landowners feel the same way. Technical ---against the law but as a hunter I'm probably going to get my deer and I'll man up and deal with the consequences -- to each his own.
> Good luck and Good Hunting !


I totally agree. I doubt a trespassing citation would be given if that's all you did. Gotta be careful though. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## beaver

Most landowners do feel that way. However, you always have people who abuse it. The law is written to stop people from trespassing, and then using the excuse that they're tracking a deer. It happens all the time. 

I've never told anyone they can't track a deer, but I have insisted that I come with them if I don't know them. Once I backtracked a blood trail to find out that they were already on my place , by a large margin, when they shot the deer.


----------



## fastwater

Agree with bobk.
I too have just had to many trespasser waltzing in and blowing up hunts here on this property.
I've come to the conclusion that some people are either really simple minded, don't know anything about deer hunting or are just really selfish and don't have any respect for anyone else.
Maybe it's a combination...don't know.
Just one of many examples....A couple years ago during bow season, I go out about 2pm and get in my stand which was located on the side of a rounded shaped hill. Due to the shape of the hill, I could get a clear view of a huge ravine below and could see about 75yds to my left. But could only see about 45 yds to my right as the ground dropped in that direction. About 5pm I heard what I thought some horns clashing together to my right but knew from the sound that it was around the hill. I repositioned myself the best I could to get a little better view that way. I saw nothing till about 6pm. I then saw a quick flash of movement in a very thick thicket. As I strained to see, I knew it was something large but was way to dark for a deer. The sun was going down and that area was shaded and it made seeing difficult. Right after I saw that, I hear horns rattling again. This time they didn't stop for about 10 minutes. They stopped for about a minute, then lit back up again and probably kept going for a good twenty minutes.
By now, I know its a hunter over that way. But I still didn't know what the movement was in the thicket that was below where the rattling was coming from.
About 6:40. I hear talking. I look over and here comes two guys all dressed in their hunting garb. They were walking on a major deer trail that passed about 30 yds in front of me. When they got about 40 ft. from my stand, ,still heading my way, they stopped turned around and yelled for 'Amber'.
Here comes Amber running towards them from around the hill. A full grown Rottweiler.
Now these two idiots nor Amber knew I was on the planet. As they walked within about 25ft from my stand, I hollered at about the top of my lungs.
These two guy and Amber just about jumped up in my 25' stand with me.

Since I know most of the guys around here and all the property surrounding mine is private property, I figured these guys just were flat out trespassing.
I asked them who's property they were hunting. They said Mr Pinkshots.
They were close with the name, just a little off and neighbor is Pinkstock. So I asked them again thinking I miss heard them...sure enough Mr. Pinkshots. I asked them where his property was at. They pointed in the direction they were heading which is another neigbors property. Asked them if they always brought their dog hunting. "Yep! She doesn't bother a thing."
I finally told them they were on my property, there wasn't any Pinkshots that lived around here and that if I caught them trespassing again, they'd be arrested.
What guys do around here is drive around and look for names on mailboxes. Then just hunt where they want. Like bobk, I'm so fed up with the crap I could scream. I have open permission to go on any of my neighbors property to get a deer. I have an open invitation to hunt most of the surrounding properties. But if I shoot a deer and it goes off my property, I still call my neigbor before I track on his property. I may have just shot a doe that I'm trailing and surely don't want to stroll in on him just as he's getting ready to let an arrow fly on a B&C Buck he's been hunting hard for the last 2-3yrs.
That wouldn't be to neighborly.

If someone shoots a deer and it runs on me, all I ask is they come to the house. Don't care what I'm doing, I'll stop and we'll go find that deer. I kind of enjoy tracking em anyway.
Trespass...and I catch you, gonna show the same respect I was given and the GW is gonna be called.


----------



## Tritonman

My trespassers use the name off of the wells. Really comical when the property had changed hands. Before the season opens I make contact with all neighbors and ask to sign permission slips. 
That's the law. Plain and simple. I know it's done all the time. Wonder how many of those creatures are 100% legal. Goes without saying.


----------



## fastwater

A good read on the subject ( especially for those thinking it's okay to trespass and doubt a ticket will be issued when you do. Note the term given to trespassers by the ODNR official in article):

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/2007/09/keep-out


----------



## Roscoe

Carry a scanner with you and you'll know when they are coming.


Roscoe


----------



## garhtr

In my opinion a little common sense goes a long long way, I think I can observe some one for a few seconds and determine if they're tracking a wounded deer or just Hunting on my property and with minimal investigation I feel I can certainly tell-- just trespassing and you quickly become my enemy ---tracking a wounded animal and you get my blessing but any property owner certainly makes his own decision. I don't reside full time on my property and nor do some of my neighbors, good luck getting written permission before a deer is wasted( especially in this warm weather) and I think that would be a shame. As a property owner I would be more upset that a hunter did not follow-up on a deer that crosses on to my land but that's just my feeling about this subject and certainly doesn't mean you won't be arrested elsewhere
Reading previous post I feel very fortunate. My property borders public land on two sides and I have had very few problems with trespassers in over 30 years.
Good luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## fastwater

garhtr said:


> In my opinion a little common sense goes a long long way, I think I can observe some one for a few seconds and determine if they're tracking a wounded deer or just Hunting on my property and with minimal investigation I feel I can certainly tell-- just trespassing and you quickly become my enemy ---tracking a wounded animal and you get my blessing but any property owner certainly makes his own decision. I don't reside full time on my property and nor do some of my neighbors, good luck getting written permission before a deer is wasted( especially in this warm weather) and I think that would be a shame. As a property owner I would be more upset that a hunter did not follow-up on a deer that crosses on to my land but that's just my feeling about this subject and certainly doesn't mean you won't be arrested elsewhere
> Reading previous post I feel very fortunate. My property borders public land on two sides and I have had very few problems with trespassers in over 30 years.
> Good luck and Good Hunting.


Understand and respect your opinion. Had a very similar situation as yours and much of the same opinion that you do before I actually bought property that I live on. What has changed my views over the years are 'slob' hunters. Those that cut livestock fences to retrieve their game or just so they can get their quad through. Those slob hunters that have the mindset that I'm gonna sneak in here and hunt cause I know I won't get caught and if I do, nothing will get done. Those slob hunters that in general, don't have any respect for other people's property, property owners rights or their safety.
In the wall in our living room is a .22 cal. projectile. It was there when we moved in here. According to the prior owners, during squirrel season, the .22 was shot from a trespassing squirrel hunter that when arrested, claimed he didn't even know this house was here. Even though he was only about 25yds outside the yard when he shot. Projectile came through the living room window, went through the top cushion of the couch where the older lady that lived here always set and into the wall. Had she been sitting there, she would have been shot.
I've called off work or had to come home early more than a few times cause some moron cut fencing and cattle were out.
Brother and 7yr old nephew dressed in Hunter orange sitting on side of hill almost shot by a trespassing idiot dressed in full camo during shotgun season.
Very next year, another trespasser almost shot same brother shooting at a deer that came down over the hill behind my brother.
Many, many stories I can tell about Spring turkey season.
Gets real hairy real fast when you're all camo'd, calling at daylight, look up the ridge and see a guy not more than 40yds from ya looking through his scoped 12 ga. at ya.
The list goes on and on....
Again, while I appreciate your position and the fact you don't live on your property...and strongly agree with you about a deer going to waste...even more strongly, I feel it's the individual hunters responsibilty to know the surroundings and property lines of where they are hunting and even if hunting on public land close to the property line of private property, make arrangements prior to hunting season in case their deer runs onto private property. Finding out who owns private property doesn't take anything but a little time to do so.

I'm glad you've not had issues with trespassers and your propery bordering public land. I know several property owners that their property borders public land as well that are not as fortunate. Know one fella in Hocking Co. that ended up selling his property he bought to hunt on cause he had so many issues during shotgun and BP seasons. The NO HUNTING/TRESPASSING signs and property line markers made no difference. The final straw was when he went out to his property, made his way to his tree stand and had to argue with a guy that was up in his stand hunting out of it.

One thing as hunters we all know for sure...if we aren't paying taxes on the property we are standing on, that property belongs to someone else. Do all hunters a huge favor...be responsible and make arrangements prior to hunting and many of these situations can be avoided. Not doing so sure makes it hard for a real Hunter to get permission to hunt.


----------



## Flathead76

If anyone that we knew shot anything it was just a go get your deer mentality. No need to ask because all the neighbors felt the same way. If you needed help pick up the phone and someone would help you out. No big deal. Now we also used to have a neighbor that insisted on putting his tree stands on our property. After repeated times of asking didn't sink through he finally got fed up. Must have gotten sick of finding his stands being returned to him in the middle of his pond.


----------



## crappiedude

I'm glad I hunt in the same part of the state as garhtr and probably the same county. I hunt private property and most of the surrounding farmers around here feel the same as he does. One rule of thumb is we always have a fresh blood trail we are following and unless I'm following a blood trail I stay off of their property.
We are very respectful of property lines while hunting and rarely have a stand closer than 50 yards to a property line. 
I hear all these stories of trespassing and I have to say I understand the frustration. If I were fortunate enough to have some land of my own I would share garhtr's opinion that if ya got a blood trail, come and get it.


----------



## bobk

Crappie, I had the same attitude as you say you would have regarding a blood trail. 23 years of owning our property has changed that. I didn't change my attitude as much as these so called hunters changed it for me.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Crappie, I had the same attitude as you say you would have regarding a blood trail. 23 years of owning our property has changed that. I didn't change my attitude as much as these so called hunters changed it for me.


Especially when it has cost me $ calling off or leaving work to come home round up livestock and repair fencing. That makes for a bad, senseless day that leaves a long lasting bad taste in your mouth. Too, one of my neighbors is elderly. He keeps cattle on his property that belong to his daughter and SnL. I'm continually going over there repairing his fence as well. 
Here's some food for thought...if my cattle get out, get on the road and someone piles into one of them with their car, who's held responsible. I am! Doesn't matter the reason they are out or that some slob cut my fence. I'm gonna pay.


----------



## crappiedude

I understand that Bob, I can only imagine the frustration it can be at times.
We're fortunate in the fact we've hunted the same farms for the last 40 years. At one point the amount of guys trespassing was ridiculous. Once we had 3 truck loads of guys from out of state pull in to one farm and they told us some guy who did a little tobacco farming on another property said since he gave them permission to hunt his place they could now go anywhere they wanted in the area and hunt there too. We told them they should check with the owner of this farm and we were sure that wasn't the case. We told the owner and as luck would have it a few days later those same guys showed up at the back parking area on his farm just as the owner was pulling in, after a brief conversation they guys left...funny thing we never saw them again.
At this point in my life the dream of owning a place of my own is just that, a dream but just on the chance my wife wins the lottery and I do get that place I told myself years ago I would do 2 things.
1st I would give permission to someone else to hunt.
2nd I would allow someone to track deer on my place if they had a blood trail.
it's all probably just a mute point though but I do keep dreaming


----------

